# Différence entre 2,8 et 3,06



## Zobel (16 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

Dites moi, pour les nouveaux imac, ce sont les même puces pour le 2,8 et le 3,06 Ghz, à part la vitesse. Les 2 ont le même bus et la même gravure à 45 nm?
Et est-ce vrai que le 3,06 n'est qu'un 2,8 overclocké???

Vous seriez sympa de m'éclairer...


----------



## mjpolo (16 Mai 2008)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/130136/test-de-l-imac-24-pouces


Zobel a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Dites moi, pour les nouveaux imac, ce sont les même puces pour le 2,8 et le 3,06 Ghz, à part la vitesse. Les 2 ont le même bus et la même gravure à 45 nm?
> Et est-ce vrai que le 3,06 n'est qu'un 2,8 overclocké???
> ...



Oui les 2 en 45nm
Overlocké?... hmm, je ne pense pas ....
Pour le reste, va voir là ---> :http://www.macg.co/news/voir/130136/test-de-l-imac-24-pouces


----------

